

Whistleblower exposes insider trading program at JP Morgan - rms
http://wikileaks.org/wiki/Whistleblower_exposes_insider_trading_program_at_JP_Morgan

======
davidw
A few of these articles were maybe ok (and maybe not), but let's not open the
floodgates.

~~~
rms
I see general business news as on topic here. The discussion of Bear Stearns
here blew me away.

~~~
davidw
I think it's more or less on topic, but N articles about the same thing...
maybe a bit much.

~~~
rms
;) Think of this as a business hacking tip for people who want to inside
trade.

